# Should we have to water flowers?



## Jeremy (Nov 17, 2007)

Vote!


----------



## JJH (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes, it adds to the whole gardening-experience.


----------



## Justin (Nov 17, 2007)

No, its a pain. My mom uses a hack to water hers, she has way too many.


----------



## Micah (Nov 17, 2007)

No. It makes WW feel like a chore, especially since I have a huge garden.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 17, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> No, its a pain. My mom uses a hack to water hers, she has way too many.


 Your....your mom plays Ac:ww?


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 17, 2007)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She watered my flowers for free once =D


----------



## Justin (Nov 17, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol, i remember that.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 17, 2007)

No. Flowers are the most boring part of the game anyway. I only use them for hybrids, and I don't even water them.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 17, 2007)

I said no, because it seems more as a chore.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 17, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 0_o


----------



## Brewster (Nov 17, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Yes, it adds to the whole gardening-experience.


 Agreed.


----------



## mmmatlock (Jun 22, 2009)

I like not having to water them. It's like they never die. o.o XD Although, I like picking the dead flowers, too. Hmm...


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 22, 2009)

You do realize this was made November of 200*7*?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 23, 2009)

mmmatlock said:
			
		

> I like not having to water them. It's like they never die. o.o XD Although, I like picking the dead flowers, too. Hmm...


*murders brutally*


----------



## Conor (Jun 23, 2009)

@mmmatlock, Why the bump for nearly 2 years ago?
And yes we should, its more realistic.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 23, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is.... REALLY CREEPY!

Reminds me of something that happened the other day


----------



## kalinn (Jun 23, 2009)

haha 2 year bump 

but anyways..
we should have to water flowers 
but not everyday 
maybe like once a week or something.
everyday is ridicilous lol


----------



## Rene (Jun 23, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> haha 2 year bump
> 
> but anyways..
> we should have to water flowers
> ...


^ agreed
it's kinda realistic but every day is just to much, they can't expect us to become _that_ kind of gamers, can they?  :r


----------



## Nic (Jun 23, 2009)

mmmatlock said:
			
		

> I like not having to water them. It's like they never die. o.o XD Although, I like picking the dead flowers, too. Hmm...


Please don't bump up old topics for no reason.


----------



## Merlin. (Jun 23, 2009)

Heck no. AC is about relaxation. We don't need another chore.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 23, 2009)

NO


----------



## Miranda (Jun 23, 2009)

If someone bumps an old topic...do NOT also post. That includes people, saying don't bump.


----------

